# Foreign Money Transfer for House Purchase - HIFX??



## joannemcole (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend reputable foreign exchange dealers? We are purchasing a house and have to transfer £££££ from the UK to the US. HIFX looks good, safe and reputable but just wondered if there are any others to compare? Oh and we are in the US already so HIFX tell me they can't do the transaction when I'm here due to legislation so I might have to do the transfer when in back in the UK in two weeks. Are there any US dealers?


----------



## KurtC (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi there,

USForex can help you. They're part of the OzForex Group who have been around since 1998 and have offices all around the world. They also have two large US investors (Carlyle Group and Accel Partners).

Hope that helps : )

Kurt


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Everybody I know in the US ...use XE
XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site


----------

